# Volkswagen E-Bugster in Detroit



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

"
Volkswagen Gets More Blue & Is Happy About It

By: Gary S. Vasilash

*10*. January 2012

A couple of data points about Volkswagen: (1) Last week the company announced that Volkswagen Passenger Cars brand delivered a record 5.1-million vehicles in 2011. In line with the announcement, Christian Klingler, VW group board member for Sales, said that the gains were a result of “a fresh, innovative and environmentally friendly model range.” (2) Last week we reported that in addition to environmentally friendly vehicles, VW is also going to the extent of making sure that its factories are green, as well.

It all goes to VW’s “Blue” initiative.

Which brings us to two introductions the company made yesterday at NAIAS. One a production vehicle that will become available by the end of the year. The other a “study,” or concept car, which means that it is not ready for prime time.

Perhaps that should be “not quite ready,” because conceptually, it is a reasonable execution as part of the company’s eco-conscious approach to vehicles.

[...]

The Jetta Hybrid is the one that will hit the streets sooner rather than later. This vehicle combines a 1.4-liter turbocharged gasoline engine rated at 150 hp and 184 lb-ft of torque with a 27-kW electric motor. Meaning that it is a hybrid vehicle that is not only thrifty—the estimated combined fuel economy rating is 45 mpg—but quick, with a 0 to 60 mph time claimed


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Wow. I seriously gasped when I saw the photos. 

I'm betting this is based on the upcoming Beetle convertible. Remove the hardtop, add the regular windshield back, put on stock wheels and that's the Beetle 'vert.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow.. This really hits home how god awful the current front bumper is. I can't wait for the first facelift I might actually end up buying one of these after all..


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Officially...*

"
Initial facts: World premiere of the E-Bugster – an electrified Beetle!

Beetle concept car is powered by an 85 kW E-motor

Zero emissions vehicle was conceptualized as two-seat speedster

Wolfsburg / Detroit, 09 January 2012 - For many people, it is the most congenial car of a new era: The Beetle! The successor to an automotive icon. Its world premiere took place in April 2011 in New York, and it was launched on the market in October. Since then, the sportiest Beetle ever has been ready to perform – with up to 147 kW / 200 PS in power. And because all Beetle versions are tuned for agility, versions with less horsepower (from 125 kW / 170 PS in America, from 77 kW / 105 PS in Europe) are still simply fun to drive – mile for mile, kilometre for kilometre. Now, at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit, Volkswagen is showing that this sportiness can also be transferred to a Beetle with pure electric drive. The E-Bugster was specially designed for this mission: a two-seat Beetle speedster, 85 kW in power, 0 to 60 mph in 10.9 seconds, with zero emissions yet the sharpest of proportions.

Blue-e-Motion for a clean future

The central electric module of the E-Bugster has an innovative design; it weighs just 80 kg. The energy for powering the electric motor is stored in a lithium-ion battery whose modules are housed in a space-saving location behind the front seats. The battery’s energy capacity of 28.3 kWh enables a range of at least 110 miles (180 km) in the urban world. And even in an enormous country like the USA, for the majority of commuters this distance is sufficient to drive to their workplaces and return home. Since the Volkswagen has a quick charging function, the battery can be ‘refueled’ within 35 minutes at suitable charging stations. At home, the battery of the E-Bugster can also be charged from the 120-Volt outlets that are usual in America (or from 230-Volt outlets in Europe). The interface for the charge cable is located below the normal ‘fuel door’ position near the C-pillar.

Thanks to a new Combined Charging Systems – which was developed in cooperation with German carmakers Audi, BMW, Daimler, Porsche and Volkswagen as well as American partners Ford and General Motors / Opel – the E-Bugster can be ‘filled up’ via an interface using any of the available charging modalities. Possible are: Single-phase charging with AC current, and Ultra-fast DC charging at charging stations. 

This will require the development of a new, uniform industry standard for the plug connectors of future electric vehicles that will be available to all manufacturers. And this standardisation even goes beyond the plug connector itself: in the Combined Charging System, the charge controller and the electrical architecture must be able to handle all charging types. This will reduce costs and simplify widespread global implementation of electric mobility.

Charging the battery while braking

Just how much energy the driver of the E-Bugster is requesting with the ‘electric pedal’ at any moment is shown in a power display. Instruments also include a driving range indicator and a display showing the battery’s charge state. Also new in the Beetle is an instrument that shows the driver the intensity of battery regeneration. Regeneration refers to the recovery of braking energy: as soon as the driver’s foot leaves the accelerator pedal and/or brakes, kinetic energy is converted into electricity which is stored in the battery. This increases the driving range of the E-Bugster. By the way, Volkswagen calls the complete electric drive unit Blue-e-Motion. As early as in 2013, units under this name will go into production in such vehicles as the Golf.

Visions become versions

Bugster? That sounds familiar. Of course: Ragster! That was in January 2005. Also in Detroit. Where Volkswagen presented a New Beetle as a speedster with a swept-back ragtop (folding roof) – the Ragster. A design vision for the Beetle of tomorrow. Wider, lower, sportier. In 2005, the slogan for the concept’s feasibility was expressed as: “Everything is conceivable!”. In 2012, it had advanced to: “Everything is feasible!” Because the idea of the Ragster – wider, lower, sportier – became a reality (with the exception of the ragtop) in October 2011 in the current production Beetle. So, what does the name E-Bugster actually signify? That is easy to explain: a combination of the supplemental identifier ‘E’ for electric models, the American nickname for the Beetle, ‘Bug’ and the vehicle type ‘speedster’ that describes an open-top two-seater.

Proportions of a sports car

The E-Bugster is a Beetle that could hardly be made to look more dynamic. Actually, it is a sports car. It has a height of less than 1,400 mm, which is about 90 mm less than that of the hard top Beetle. And the production model already looks really powerful with its sharply sculpted proportions. The E-Bugster’s width (1,838 mm) grew by 30 mm, while its length (4,278 mm) is identical to that of the production car. The E-Bugster displays very unique dynamic styling from every viewing angle. Design details of production version were supplemented by new styling elements. In its stance on the road, the concept car looks as though it were cast as a single piece. This is due to a very simple fact: in developing the production model introduced in October 2011, the Beetle design team had already considered all potential derivatives for future models on its radar screen of possibilities. And that is in part how a speedster with an E-motor evolved, the E-Bugster.

Bugster front and rear

In front, it is the swept-back and wide windscreen that catches the eye; its glass extends laterally to a point above the A-pillars. The E-Bugster, which is equipped with LED headlights, is also distinguished by the highly customized bumpers of the production Beetle: designers integrated the daytime running lights to the left and right of the central air intake as bands of LED lights in a C-shape (naturally mirrored on the right side). Ever since the e-up! (concept car) was presented in Europe, this form of daytime running light has been a type of signet among Volkswagen electric vehicle studies. These styling elements also appear in modified form as reflectors in the rear bumper, which was also redesigned. The rear windscreen of the E-Bugster proves that the rear windows of a speedster do not need to restrict visibility like the arrow slits in castle walls: it is extremely wide.

Speedster side profile

A speedster needs swept-back windows and a low roof. The E-Bugster has swept-back windows and a low roof! First, let us survey the car’s side profile. Beneath the typically flared wheel housings there are larger 20-inch versions derived from 18-inch Beetle ‘Twister’ wheels, which are equipped with size 235/35 R 20 tires. Between the wings, there is the ‘V’ on the flank that is typical of the most famous Beetle ever. From the side sill, the viewer’s gaze moves upwards over the large, smooth homogeneous surface of the door and the contour line above the door handle that looks as though it were carved by a knife. Just a few centimetres above this point, the Beetle becomes a speedster: the designers lengthened the chrome strip of the lower window border towards the rear; it now runs (as it did once on the New Beetle Cabriolet) from A-pillar to A-pillar. The hard top of the ‘Bug’ extends in a low arc above this line of chrome. Following the roof radius – in classic speedster style – is the upper border of the side windows. The height between the chrome lower window border and the uppermost roof line is a low 400 mm. And that is how it should be for a speedster!

Progressive interior

The combination of high-tech equipment and dynamic performance is also reflected in the interior. Sport seats and a continuous centre tunnel in body color underscore the sporty character of the E-Bugster. The use of aluminium as the material for the door handles and belt guides, and the lightweight construction styling of the steering wheel also produce a direct connection between the exterior and interior. Starting the E-Bugster is a unique experience: the Start button not only activates the drive system; it also puts a light show into motion: first, the interior is immersed in a white light, then a blue light. It begins with a light pulse in the instrument cluster; from there the light emanates as a thin line of light, just one millimetre wide, coursing into the door window sills and around the air nozzles – a kind of visual awakening of the E-Bugster.
"

Source: www.volkswagen-media-services.com


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

(Screen cap from last few seconds of video)


----------



## 01250alm (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are more pics.

Enjoy


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the convertible looks hot and want one.

The hardtop... ehhh... the proportions just don't work for me.

Bill


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Article on vortex homepage... and more pix HERE


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

UTE said:


> I think the convertible looks hot and want one.
> 
> The hardtop... ehhh... the proportions just don't work for me.
> 
> Bill


Looks more like a roaster with a removable hard-top.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> (Screen cap from last few seconds of video)


In this photo the car truly shows DNA that is in the 2011 Boxster Spyder Convertible. That
car has a starting price of over $62,000 and with this one coming in the vicinity of half that
price would make it highly desirable. Also, the Spyder has a crazy 'stretch-to-fit' convertible 
top which is far less practical than the one our beetle would have.

To see the Porsche go to Ebay Item # 290653237897


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

UTE said:


> I think the convertible looks hot and want one.
> 
> The hardtop... ehhh... the proportions just don't work for me.
> 
> Bill


Agreed. The 20" rims have me dreaming of a Beetle-R convertible, leather, 6-speed, 254 hp, growling exhaust (no sewing machine motor). My fear is that this car as a convertible would have a fat bottom. It looks great in profile though.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

pehero said:


> "
> Volkswagen Gets More Blue & Is Happy About It
> 
> By: Gary S. Vasilash
> ...


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> My fear is that this car as a convertible would have a fat bottom.


Bathe her and bring her to me. Proclaim in public her given name shall henceforth be "Kim."

Bill


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

UTE said:


> Bathe her and bring her to me. Proclaim in public her given name shall henceforth be "Kim."
> 
> Bill


Ok, here you go Bill...











There was a live beetle in the box.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, Heater's X01. You are too kind.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't tell if the little bugger is automatic or stick-shift ?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> Can't tell if the little bugger is automatic or stick-shift ?


Hmmm, if the electric motor(s) are directly connected to the wheels, then I'm guessing a geared transmission isn't even needed. The go pedal controls how fast to spin the motor and therefore the wheels (like a dimmer switch). The gear selector just tells the electric motor to spin forward, backward, or not at all. So I guess this makes it an "automatic" since there's no clutch pedal. 

Unless I'm looking at this too simply.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interior shots:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Love the car....really love the name!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Volkswagen E-Bugster in Peking*

" 
Asian premiere of the E-Bugster – an electrified Beetle! 









































































Beetle concept car is powered by an 85 kW E-motor 

Zero emissions vehicle was conceptualised as two-seat speedster 

Wolfsburg / Beijing, 21 April 2012 - The Beetle! – it is the successor to an automotive icon. The new car is considered the sportiest Beetle ever. Now Volkswagen is showing, in an Asian premiere at Auto China in Beijing, how this sportiness can also be transferred to a Beetle with pure electric drive. The E-Bugster was specially designed for this mission: a two-seat Beetle speedster, 85 kW in power, 0 to 100 km/h in 10.8 seconds, with zero emissions yet the sharpest of proportions. 

Blue-e-Motion for a clean future 

The central electric module of the E-Bugster has an innovative design; it weighs just 80 kg. The energy for powering the electric motor is stored in a lithium-ion battery whose modules are housed in a space-saving location behind the front seats. The battery’s energy capacity of 28.3 kWh enables a range of at least 180 km in the urban world. And even in an enormous country like China, for the majority of commuters this is sufficient to drive to their workplaces and return home. Since the Volkswagen has a quick charging function, the battery can be ‘refuelled’ within 35 minutes at suitable charging stations. At home, the battery of the E-Bugster can also be charged from a conventional electric outlet. The interface for the charge cable is located behind the normal ‘fuel door’ near the C-pillar. 

Thanks to a new Combined Charging System, the E-Bugster can be ‘filled up’ flexibly via one interface using any available charging modalities. Possible are: 

Single-phase charging with AC current 
Ultra-fast DC charging at charging stations (quick charge) 

This will be based on a new, uniform industry standard for the connectors of future electric vehicles that will be available to all manufacturers. And this standardisation goes beyond the plug itself: in the Combined Charging System, the charge controller and the electrical architecture must be able to handle all charging types. This will reduce costs and simplify widespread global implementation of electric mobility. 

Charging the battery while braking 

Just how much energy the driver of the E-Bugster is requesting with the ‘electric pedal’ at any moment is shown in a power display. Instruments also include a driving range indicator and a display showing the battery’s charge state. Also new in the Beetle is an instrument that shows the driver the intensity of battery regeneration. Regeneration refers to the recovery of braking energy: as soon as the driver’s foot leaves the accelerator pedal and/or brakes, kinetic energy is converted into electricity, which is stored in the battery. This increases the driving range of the E-Bugster. By the way, Volkswagen calls the complete electric drive unit Blue-e-Motion. 

Visions become versions 

Bugster? That sounds familiar. Of course: Ragster! That was in January 2005 in Detroit, where Volkswagen presented a New Beetle as a speedster with a swept-back ragtop (folding roof) – the Ragster. A design vision for the Beetle of tomorrow – wider, lower, sportier. In 2005, the slogan for the concept’s feasibility was expressed as: “Everything is conceivable!” In 2012, it had advanced to: “Everything is feasible!” Because the idea of the Ragster – wider, lower, sportier – became a reality (with the exception of the ragtop) in October 2011 in the current production Beetle. So, what does the name E-Bugster actually signify? That is easy to explain: a combination of the ‘E’ for electric models, the American nickname for the Beetle, ‘Bug’ and the vehicle type ‘speedster’ that describes a low, open-top two-seater. 

Proportions of a sports car 

The E-Bugster is a Beetle that could hardly be made to look more dynamic. Actually, it is a sports car. It has a height of less than 1,400 mm, which is about 90 mm less than that of the hard top Beetle. And the production model already looks really powerful with its sharply sculpted proportions. The E-Bugster’s width (1,838 mm) grew by 30 mm, while its length (4,278) remained the same as that of the production car. The E-Bugster displays unique dynamic styling from every viewing angle. Design details of the production version were supplemented by new styling elements. In its stance on the road, the concept car looks as though it were cast as a single piece. There is a very simple reason for this: in developing the production model introduced in October 2011, the Beetle design team had already considered all potential derivatives for future models on its radar screen of possibilities. And that is in part how a speedster with an E-motor evolved, the E-Bugster. 

Bugster front and rear 

In front, it is the swept-back and wide windscreen that catches the eye; its glass extends laterally to a point above the A-pillars. The E-Bugster, which is equipped with LED headlights, is also distinguished by the highly customized bumpers of the production Beetle: designers integrated the daytime running lights to the left and right of the central air intake as bands of LED lights in a C-shape (naturally mirrored on the right side). Ever since the e-up! concept car was presented in Europe, this form of daytime running light has been a feature on Volkswagen electric vehicle studies. These styling elements also appear in modified form as reflectors in the rear bumper, which was also redesigned. The rear windscreen of the E-Bugster proves that the rear windows of a speedster do not need to restrict visibility like the arrow slits in castle walls: it is extremely wide. 

Speedster side profile 

A speedster needs swept-back windows and a low roof, and the E-Bugster has them. First, let us survey the car’s profile. The wheels beneath the flared wheel housings are 20-inch versions of the 18-inch Beetle ‘Twister’ wheels, equipped with 235/35 R 20 tyres. From the side sill, the viewer’s gaze moves upwards over the large, smooth continuous surface of the door and the contour line above the door handle that looks as though it were carved with a knife. Just a few centimetres above this point, the Beetle becomes a speedster: designers lengthened the chrome strip of the lower window border towards the rear; it now runs (as it did on the New Beetle Cabriolet) once around the car, from A-pillar to A-pillar. The hard top of the ‘Bug’ extends in a low arc above this chrome line. Following the roof radius – in classic speedster style – is the upper border of the side windows. The height between the chrome lower window border and the uppermost roof line is a low 400 mm. And that is how it should be for a speedster! 

Progressive interior 

The combination of high-tech equipment and dynamic performance is also reflected in the interior. Sport seats and a continuous centre tunnel in body colour underscore the sportiness of the E-Bugster. The use of aluminium as the material for the door handles and belt guides, and the lightweight construction styling of the steering wheel also produce a direct connection between the exterior and interior. Starting the E-Bugster is a unique experience: the Start button not only activates the drive system; it also puts a light show into motion: first, the interior is immersed in a white light, then a blue light. It begins as a light pulse in the instrument cluster; from there the light emanates as a thin line of light, just one millimetre wide, coursing into the door window sills and around the air nozzles – a kind of visual awakening of the E-Bugster. 
"


----------

